# Quick survey: How many bunks are under your boat?



## 2008roadster (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a 1436 Tracker with a 15 Yamaha. I bought a $100 used trailer and I have 4 under it temporarily laying on the steel while I decide the next move on this trailer rehab. So far I have: 1) replaced bearings 2) replaced tires and rims 3) sanded, primed, and painted the axle 4) installed new standard lights and 5) extended the tongue 4 feet. Bunks are next and then sand, prime, and paint the whole thing. What do you think? 2 or 4 bunks?

Stan


----------



## whitedog59 (Jun 6, 2010)

2


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine has two 6' bunks then one 26" bunk cross ways in the front. Mine is also for a 1436. Check out my trailer thread for pics. If you put the cross bunk in just remember it needs to be lower than the others because the strakes will sit on it.


----------



## cali27 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have the exact boat. I have 2 eleven foot 2x6s bolted directly to the trailer frame. then a 30 inch 2x4 bracing the front of the boat.


----------



## wolfmjc (Jun 6, 2010)

2 plus rollers....


----------



## Brine (Jun 6, 2010)

2


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 6, 2010)

2


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 7, 2010)

wolfmjc said:


> 2 plus rollers....




Same


----------



## guffey (Jun 7, 2010)

Another vote for 2


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 7, 2010)

2 bunks and 2 center rollers


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 7, 2010)

3 bunks.
Two 5' bunks and a 3' cross bunk under my 1436 jon


----------



## Froggy (Jun 7, 2010)

2


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 7, 2010)

One 42" cross bunk on the bow and two sets of 4 rollers (i.e., 8 rollers) on the stern.


----------



## flintcreek (Jun 7, 2010)

On my 14x48 flatbottom I have 2 2"x4"x8' bunks laid flat on the trailer and 1 4"x4"x32" turned cross ways up front, seems to work good. I am working on a 16x48 semi V with a 35 hp and I am planning on 2 2x4x12 located in the middle and 2 2x4x6 mounted on the outside so I am wanting 4 runners and a small roller or something up front to hit under the V.

Flintcreek


----------



## gregk9 (Jun 7, 2010)

2


----------



## MikeA57 (Jun 9, 2010)

4


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a 1652 Lowe line. I have an aluminum trailer that I built from an old trailer that was in a wreck. I have two 4x4's bolted directly to the trailer frame. This is a flatbottom boat and it sits just above the fenders. Works perfect.


----------



## 2008roadster (Jun 11, 2010)

very interesting results. thanks guys.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jun 11, 2010)

2 five foot bunks and five rollers


----------

